
Ask HN: What is the best blog design you have seen? - fulldecent2
I have a personal blog and a privacy&#x2F;security blog where I post zero-day exploits. They have been on Blogger and I am looking to switch to self hosting, most likely as static HTML.<p>Need some inspiration.<p>What great blogs have you seen? Or what great parts have you seen?
======
jjjbokma
May I recommend the static site generator I wrote? [0] It comes with 12
different styles. Certainly not the best blog design, but they are easy to
modify. My tumblelog [1] is made using this static site generator. If you have
any questions feel free to ask.

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

[1] [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)

